# experts please identify this plant for me : )



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone could identify the plant from the picture.
The plant in question is in the middle (the java fern looking one). 

Thanks a lot in advance ~


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Can you get a bigger px?


----------



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

for some reason this site wont let me attach files any bigger than that... darn


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll venture a guess at a _Cryptocoryne_ species. But it is hard to say without a close-up.

If you dowload the pics to a photo-website like shutterfly or photobucket, you can then direct link (copy/paste) them to your thread and the pics come up full-size.

-Dave


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like regular old java fern.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

When I estimate its size by comparing with the other plants, it could be any smaller, narrower leaved java fern variant, too.


----------

